# PSA vs Schutzhund



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know there are a lot of active working dogs on this forum and just wondered your thoughts on these two sports and if anyone currently participates in PSA trials.

I have heard that Schutzhund dogs have a hard time doing PSA....is this true? 

I like that PSA has the real life situations where Schutzhund doesn't.

Thoughts, personal opinions, and brags are welcome


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

A friend titled her retired k9 Andy Maly Vah to a Schutzhund III and then took high in trial for his PSA I. Unfortunately by the time he started PSA, he was around 8, so she decided to retire him before she could go further. She recently put a SchIII title on her female Ema, and this weekend has begun her PSA training. It is possible do both, but from what I understand biting a suit and then a sleeve can cause some grip issues. Also, if Ema was doing alot of bite suit work and then went back to schutzhund she would get a little dirty. Last year my friend took a year off to concentrate on achieving Ema's Schutzhund titles and stayed away from PSA. She is now back doing PSA and cannot be happier. Hopefully she can have her ready to title for Regionals. I have a pup out of Andy and Ema and could not be happier with how she is turning out.

Cheryl


----------

